# 22 Sept: Underwater Trysler Grounds pics



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Sent the Go Pro down yesterday on the Trysler Grounds. Unfortunately the battery was drained so I only got about 30 seconds of video, but I did screenshot some of the action. 

I spent the majority of the day trolling with the hope of finding some wahoo, dolphin, blackfin, and/or sails. Managed to catch some chicken dolphin off of a floating plant. Found a push with some weeds on it a couple miles south of the weather bouy; however, I only caught one more chicken dolphin. I was a bit surprised since there were thousands of tiny flyers (like an inch long) in and around it.

Didn't spend much time dropping at the Trysler Grounds, but when I did my bait was picked apart by triggers.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats pretty darn cool, looks like there were a few nice mangroves around as well, seems like every wreck in the Gulf has been covered in trigger lately...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great shots. those triggers are some goofy looking critters.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pics- did you mark the AJs on the FF. Looked like they were off the bottom a bit. I'm hoping to go back out after the 1st of the year to get a few- unless they close the season again.
We are hoping the blow this week will push some blue water back our way and stack that weed into some nice lines.... made a couple trips out last week, found lots of scattered weed, some patches, and plenty of bait all around... Just not a lot of good action, unless you wanted bonito. 
We had better luck with peanuts the previous couple weeks, found them mixed in with the bonito around schools of small baitfish, mostly glass minnows. They seemed to like the bubble rigs- Saw them all the way up to the weather bouy.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

what kind of housing are you using for gopro ?


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

I was actually a bit surprised to see that many AJs. I marked some stuff up higher after I had made a couple passes, but figured they were triggers. I dropped a few threadfins down and could feel them getting picked apart by the triggers so I wasn't really expecting to see AJs. Most everything on the screen was massed together from the bottom to about 20 feet up. This was actually one of the best looking spots I've ran across out there. 

And I use the base component of a dive rig. I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Those were AJ's?

I thought they were almaco's in the 3rd pix.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

yep, small AJs


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice pics and good info, thanks for report.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

djbradley said:


> yep, small AJs


Thanks, Them trigger sure look goofy. LOL!!!!!


----------

